# A new Crypt forum



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I recently found this new Crypt forum for anyone who may be interested.

http://www.cryptgarden.com/index.php

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Jim, I just migrate it over from the free hosting. Currently working on the information and collection of crypt. So if anyone is interested, can pop by to take a look along the way. I will try my best.


----------

